# Breeds you'd like to own someday



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

I did a quick search on this but nothing came up. So, what are breeds you want to own someday? I know there are a lot I'd like to own, but only one I know I will own for sure someday, and only a few more that I'd actually see myself owning.

Soooo, what breeds would you like to own? And why do you want to own them?

Breeds I *know* I'll own someday:
German Shepherd dog-My *heart* breed, even though I've never owned one personally, I've loved each and every one that I've met, and I love everything I've read about them. They are truly everything I want in a dog and more.

Mutts (of course!)-I love the diversity in them, and how each and every one is not quite like the next in looks and personality.

Breeds I *want* to own someday:
Border Collie-I love the look, the drive, the intensity. I'm just not sure I'd ever be in a position to own one.

Papillon-The only toy breed that really appeals to me, I'm more of a big dog person. But I like their looks and their versatility. And I'd love to own one someday.

There are also many breeds I'm *interested* in, but I don't really see myself owning.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Chong Qing Dog









Patterdale Terrier









Lapponian Herder









Caucasian Ovcharka









Tosa Inu

and about 30 other breeds lol....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Breeds I HAVE to own:

Border collie- next for me probably.
Australian Cattle Dog - I just love them. Definitely will have to have one

Breeds I'd like to own, but probably won't get around to... I'd like to have at least a couple:
German Shepherd
Australian Shepherd
Doberman
Kooikerhondje
Mudi
Giant Schnauzer
Malinois (yeah I said that out loud)
Koolie
Jack Russell Terrier

And another sheltie or two (hopefully rescued older guys). And I'll always have at least one papillon for my small breed.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I love Cresties... but if for whatever reason I switch breeds, it'll either be:

*Xoloitzcuintli (Toy)*









*Tibetan Spaniel*









*Japanese Chin* (I still need to learn more about their overall health, though; I'm nervous about brachy breeds in general)









I LOVE Silken Windhounds too, but unless we end up moving to a bigger place, I don't think it's very realistic that we'd ever get one.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Aside from mutts (which I'll probably always own - pit mixes are my love!), I'd really REALLY love to own a Whippet. I think they are gorgeous, graceful dogs with lots of heart and personality. 

I would also love an Aussie, mainly because I think they are stunning - but I also know they are working dogs, and I have a LOT to learn before I can own one. 

I'm not a toy dog person, but I am interested in Papillons after everything I've been reading on these threads the past few months.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

We will forever have Labradors, the next one will again be from show lines.

But, someday I must own:
Chinese Crested
Greyhound
Papillon (my heart-breed; first dog was one from a pet store, and I loved her dearly)


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, colour me superficial or just "Little Miss Fluff," but I find Bichon Frise dogs quite appealing. Both in the looks and personality department. Poodles interest me as well, for similar reasons. I find Sharpeis quite winsome too, although I know nothing about their temperaments. And Paps; always Paps. Plume is half Pap and the half Pap of her and the whole of her is a delightful creature indeed.

Sadly, I may never own any of those breeds. My life right now is limited to a one dog life, which is consumed with Plume. To own a second dog at this point, would probably do a disservice to that dog.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I will always have Danes, but I also intend on having an Irish Wolfhound one day


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll always own greyhounds.

Breeds I'd also like to have:
doberman
bloodhound
silken windhound
ibizan hound
saluki
whippet


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

A few breeds I'd like to own are:

Rough Collie (I'm really leaning towards a Rough Collie as my second dog)









Bernese Mountain Dog









Borzoi (Actually this was the first breed I was absolutely smitten with when I saw my first dog show, lol)









Silken Windhound









Powderpuff Chinese Crested









Papillon, preferably a larger rescued adult like Basil


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Akita









Caucasian Ovcharka









Dogue de Bordeaux (which i'm getting next)









Great Dane


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

As much as I hate to sound boring.. I really think my next dog is going to be a Labrador (with some field blood.. I like 'em tall and skinny).

But, other breeds I like:

Doberman Pinscher
German Shepherd Dog
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
Border Collie
Australian Shepherd


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> As much as I hate to sound boring.. I really think my next dog is going to be a Labrador (with some field blood.. I like 'em tall and skinny).
> 
> But, other breeds I like:
> 
> ...


I don't think you're boring for wanting a Lab :biggrin1: I'm probably the boring one wanting another Papillon considering the current trend in the forum, lol!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If I ever get a purebred dog... German Shorthaired Pointer, Brittany, & Standard Poodle are on the short list. 

There's a gazillion breeds on the long list.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Adding pictures of my top few. 

Border collie:










Australian Cattle Dog:










Papillon (of the phalene variety especially since I already have the others):










Those are top 3. The others kind of change order daily.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry to OT but Laur, I saw a Phalene at my agility trial last weekend! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! lol

And Nargle, yeah.. I feel like Labs get a bad rep because they are, quite frequently (and I do it too) the subject of "so a big bumbly happy annoying offleash dog came up to me" stories. But people forget that working Labs are pretty badass.. I really am in love with NOC OTCH Tyler. THAT is a Lab!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MissMutt said:


> Sorry to OT but Laur, I saw a Phalene at my agility trial last weekend! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! lol
> 
> And Nargle, yeah.. I feel like Labs get a bad rep because they are, quite frequently (and I do it too) the subject of "so a big bumbly happy annoying offleash dog came up to me" stories. But people forget that working Labs are pretty badass.. I really am in love with NOC OTCH Tyler. THAT is a Lab!!


Phalenes look really strange if you're only used to seeing papillons, don't they? I used to really not like the look but they've grown on me the more I see.

We had a kick butt field trial bred lab growing up. He was awesome.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I may be addicted to FCRs for life...love that they are so hardcore, but kinda under the radar...don't have that machoism "I'm such a badass for owning ____ breed" thing going on with the owners that a lot of the high intensity or "rare" breeds have that drives me bonkers.

There are a few other breeds/types I'd be interested in as well. And I love my shelter mutts.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

MissMutt said:


> Sorry to OT but Laur, I saw a Phalene at my agility trial last weekend! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! lol
> 
> And Nargle, yeah.. I feel like Labs get a bad rep because they are, quite frequently (and I do it too) the subject of "so a big bumbly happy annoying offleash dog came up to me" stories. But people forget that working Labs are pretty badass.. I really am in love with NOC OTCH Tyler. THAT is a Lab!!


Hey now! My little conformation girl is pretty baddass @ OB too!  (I'm just joking with you). Tyler is a VERY nice dog. I prefer some body on my Labs, but you are so not boring for wanting a Lab, they are fantastic animals. I own one of the field variety, too, and she is just as pretty as the other two, just each in their own way.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

3Lab said:


> Hey now! My little conformation girl is pretty baddass @ OB too!  (I'm just joking with you). Tyler is a VERY nice dog. I prefer some body on my Labs, but you are so not boring for wanting a Lab, they are fantastic animals. I own one of the field variety, too, and she is just as pretty as the other two, just each in their own way.


My big peeve with the conformation dogs is that they have just toooo much body! I don't know if that's show weight that can come off or if it's just how they're built. That's probably something you'd know a lot about! I want a Lab for agility, so I'll probably look for a smallish female from a working breeder. My Lab mix is a skinny thing, and I admit, I am partial to that body type.. 

And yes, Tyler is stunning, isn't he? I have seen him work at OB matches several times and I am always in awe. Labs are great dogs.. I admit, after having my reactive/fearful rescue (who I love to bits) I'm really looking for a breed with a solid temperament.. I think I'm gonna need an easier dog to give myself a break! 

Perhaps I'll shoot you a PM sometime.. I've been looking for breeders who breed the kind of dogs I'm looking for and haven't exactly found what I want yet (tho getting a puppy is not going to happen for probably another 7-8 years at minimum!)


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Countless number of dogs but at the top:










Central Asian Shepherd (Ovcharka)










Thai Ridgeback










St. Bernard










Cane Corso










Tibetan Mastiff










Gull Dang *pipe dream* more interested in knowing about them for now.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

*Breeds I Will Own*

German Shepherds (always)









*Breeds I Definitely Want to Own Eventually*

Border Collies

















Norwegian Buhunds (really like what I have seen so far)

















Beaucerons (yes, seriously)
















*
Breeds I'd Love to Own, But Probably Won't *(won't get to them or lack of experience)

Belgian Malinois... maybe someday, in the far future, when I am up for it!
Maliraptor's Draco

















Doberman Pinscher... really like the breed, but may not get to them
Sizzledog's Kaylee


----------



## Baileyby (Oct 17, 2009)

My next dog will be a Spanish Water Dog. I will eventually own a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon and a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. My dream dog is a Newfoundland which I will own one day but not for a long time yet. Other than that, probably a few more mutts.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This is always up for frequent debate in my house. All of my dogs are a result of falling in love with THAT dog, not so much what breed they are. I imagine that my picks will always be someone I come across at a shelter. I can at least say I will always have Dachshunds. Loved them since I was young and now no matter what I say I can't get away from the guys. I am also pleased that some of the breeds I will own are very easy to find in the shelter/rescue, so we will likely have our Pit or Doberman by that route.

We also will have a IW or Ibizan. I'm also quite a fan of Borzois but my boyfriend is not.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a lot of breeds i'm interested in, but will probably never own for various reasons.

The Dog breed that I would realistically own someday is a Rotti or Brindle Bull Mastiff. 
My next dog breed though will most likely be a Frenchie, or black Pug (I've had a fawn one). Or it might end up being another Japanese Chin, a very resent new breed for me.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I would definitely always have a Papillon around  Or maybe two. We'll see... but I would also love to own:

Border Collies
Australian Shepherds

And Cavaliers if..... someday, someday I will be able to get one who hasn't any debilitating disorders like MVD or SM. I would also love to own a non-nasty American Eskimo (the ones I've met always seem to be so nasty )


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

My top breed to own is a pyrenean shepherd










I'd also like to have:

boston terrier










Koolie










Some others are australian cattle dog (red), bouvier des flanders, border collie, papillon, rough collie... the list goes on and on lol but I will always have an australian shepherd around


----------



## Coco-LilGuy (Sep 25, 2010)

My passion is mutts for their versatility, uniqueness, and straight up randomness! lol but breed wise I really really really am fond of Danes. I stumbled across a new color mutation not recognized by the Kennels called Fawnequin and I would die to have one!






They are too lovely 
As for reality, I willl be a few years after Coco before I get another dog and in that time my boyfriend and I are researching French Mastiffs (Dogue de Bordeaux) which are lazy, cumbersome awesome-ness dogs! I just love big monster dogs such as bullmastiffs, CANE CORSOS!!!!!, French Mastiffs, Tibetan Mastiffs and the frequent pics of them Ovarchka (spelling) dogs are very nice as well  I -unbiasedly- love Newfoundland dogs as well.
So yea, I think we're getting a french mastiff !!! :clap2:


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Coco-LilGuy said:


> My passion is mutts for their versatility, uniqueness, and straight up randomness! lol but breed wise I really really really am fond of Danes. I stumbled across a new color mutation not recognized by the Kennels called Fawnequin and I would die to have one!
> View attachment 21362
> They are too lovely


It's sad to see these 'designer' colours being advertised by 'Kennels'  Please note that no reputable Dane breeder would ever advertise it as such, nor hope to produce a colour like that. Just an FYI.


----------



## Coco-LilGuy (Sep 25, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> It's sad to see these 'designer' colours being advertised by 'Kennels'  Please note that no reputable Dane breeder would ever advertise it as such, nor hope to produce a colour like that. Just an FYI.


But I am not remotely interested in AKC or any other such beauty competition :/ I don't trust some of their standards and as long as he's healthy and comes from someone with half a brain who charts lineage and genetics and whatever else I would need (I have not looked that far into breeders bc as far as I know I'll never really have to deal with them as I dont agree with paying that much for a dog, my bf will be getting the Bordeaux and thus be doing the heavywork in finding a good breeder) but just look-wise I find them to be dazzling!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Coco-LilGuy said:


> But I am not remotely interested in AKC or any other such beauty competition :/ I don't trust some of their standards and as long as he's healthy and comes from someone with half a brain who charts lineage and genetics and whatever else I would need (I have not looked that far into breeders bc as far as I know I'll never really have to deal with them as I dont agree with paying that much for a dog, my bf will be getting the Bordeaux and thus be doing the heavywork in finding a good breeder) but just look-wise I find them to be dazzling!


AKC is much more than just a beauty competition. I'm sure those who show (myself included, except I do CKC given I'm Canadian) appreciate the remark though  Go to a few of these 'beauty pageants' and talk to the breeders - then decide if it's just all about pretty looks and glitz. 

Secondly, if you don't agree with paying 'that much' for a dog - then go and rescue one rather than supporter a BYB. Chances are the dog you pick up cheaply from a BYB will end up costing you far more in vet bills down the line than had you gone through a reputable breeder to begin with.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Coco-LilGuy said:


> But I am not remotely interested in AKC or any other such beauty competition


Wait so...you aren't interested in breeding for physical traits, but you're all for breeding for color? Hypocritical much?


----------



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

Unless I missed it amongst the posts, I didn't notice anyone mention wanting to own a Rottweiler! I'm totally partial to them, as Roma is my second Rottweiler, and both were absolutely delightful friends and great companions. If I can take my mind off the Rottweilers for a second, I think two others that get my attention are the beautiful Akita and Bernese Mountain Dogs. You can tell that I like the larger breeds.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Rottweilers are on my long list.  The only reason they're not on the short list is that although I've always liked larger breeds, my preferences are tending towards slightly smaller as I get older.


----------



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, thank you for writing! That makes me feel MUCH better! :clap2:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Rottweilers have moved up my list considerably. I completely blame this forum. Inga's boys specifically.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Rottweilers are dogs I *know* I'll have again, not dogs I may or may not obtain. I love the breed but I can't stick myself to one breed.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

My next dog will be a rescued Off Track Greyhound that is Small animal tested Safe, as I have 2 Cats and 3 small breed dogs. 

After that, its would be in this order.
German Shepherd, 
Catahoula
Pap
Irish Wolfhound, 
Tibeten Mastiff.
Rough Collie

Maybe another Boston Terrier, or Pug.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

As long as my boyfriend and I are together/we are renting, I'll probably only have small dogs. He just isn't as invested in them as me and the lower food/medication costs paired with easier traveling would make for a fair comprimise -- I get the dogs, he somewhat curbed inconvenience related to the dogs.

He wants a maltese or yorkie (or a similar very small scruffy mix), but I've been trying to convince him to go with a papillon, mostly because they're still fluffy but don't have such high grooming requirements. On the small end I'm also interested in a toy fox terrier or rat terrier. Honestly, I really love my mutt and see myself never having a purebred dog.

But if we're talking in the perfect world/life situation, I would adore to keep the following:

1. Irish Wolfhound
2. Brittany spaniel
3. CCKS
4. Dalmatian 
5. Newfoundland


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

I love all dogs from chi to great dane. The only thing i have sworn not to have is swf dogs. I own one atm and love him dearly but I really do not like to tear stain and grooming around eyes!!!! I really love to have a working dog such as ACD, Aussie SD, and GSD. Will I be able to have one? Questionable....


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

If I wasn't allergic:
Australian Shepherd
Corgi
Shelter rescue

Since I am allergic:
Retired Greyhound/Whippet
Australian Labradoodle (if I could find a reputable breeder here)
Standard Poodle


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

indiana said:


> Since I am allergic:
> Retired Greyhound/Whippet
> Australian Labradoodle (if I could find a reputable breeder here)
> Standard Poodle


Greyhounds and whippets shed, some shed a little, some shed A LOT, but they all shed. Just so you know.



My list changes all the time...but at the moment:

Breeds I MUST own:
- retired racing greyhound
- whippet
- standard poodle
- shelter mutts

Breeds I would like to own:
- Border Terrier
- Border Collie
- Portugese Water Dog
- Field-bred Lab (I'm with you MissMutt, the lanky, skinny labs are my FAVOURITE)
- Schnauzer, standard or giant
- Irish Terrier
- Bichon Frise
- Soft Coated Wheaten


----------



## Coco-LilGuy (Sep 25, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> AKC is much more than just a beauty competition. I'm sure those who show (myself included, except I do CKC given I'm Canadian) appreciate the remark though  Go to a few of these 'beauty pageants' and talk to the breeders - then decide if it's just all about pretty looks and glitz.
> 
> Secondly, if you don't agree with paying 'that much' for a dog - then go and rescue one rather than supporter a BYB. Chances are the dog you pick up cheaply from a BYB will end up costing you far more in vet bills down the line than had you gone through a reputable breeder to begin with.
> 
> Good luck to you.





Shaina said:


> Wait so...you aren't interested in breeding for physical traits, but you're all for breeding for color? Hypocritical much?


 Neither one of you thought to re-read and think in my context what I was saying before judging me, so I thank you for that. How about instead of attacking someone else's opinion try to ask questions to help yourself understand? I am unlike ignoramus' and know what the industry holds in the way of BYB, no thank you I would NOT like to support BYB and turn myself into a hypocrit for the sake of a dog. I love dogs but I thought that maybe for a second I could step into a fantasy where I can actually admire a dog regardless of its 'breed standard' colorings. All dogs are great dogs to me, they dont judge or hold grudges on their humans and stand as models for many people. I also would probably not own a purebred dog myself bc as I mentioned above the money I spend on it's purchase (while it IS from a good breeder and I trust the genetics and whatever) could be spent on a shelter dog, Im "all for breeding for color?"No I never said that, I said it is not recognized by the Kennels yet but how is that practical of my character to say? I already mentioned twice now that I won't ever have one so what does it matter?. That is just my opinion. I am a window shopper! Plain and simple but you took me out of context and expelled your own worldviews on me rather than get to know me. Hmm, seems unfair but I hold no hard feelings.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Coco-LilGuy said:


> Neither one of you thought to re-read and think in my context what I was saying before judging me, so I thank you for that. How about instead of attacking someone else's opinion try to ask questions to help yourself understand? I am unlike ignoramus' and know what the industry holds in the way of BYB, no thank you I would NOT like to support BYB and turn myself into a hypocrit for the sake of a dog. I love dogs but I thought that maybe for a second I could step into a fantasy where I can actually admire a dog regardless of its 'breed standard' colorings. All dogs are great dogs to me, they dont judge or hold grudges on their humans and stand as models for many people. I also would probably not own a purebred dog myself bc as I mentioned above the money I spend on it's purchase (while it IS from a good breeder and I trust the genetics and whatever) could be spent on a shelter dog, Im "all for breeding for color?"No I never said that, I said it is not recognized by the Kennels yet but how is that practical of my character to say? I already mentioned twice now that I won't ever have one so what does it matter?. That is just my opinion. I am a window shopper! Plain and simple but you took me out of context and expelled your own worldviews on me rather than get to know me. Hmm, seems unfair but I hold no hard feelings.


Uhm.. ok. In all fairness, you still called out the AKC as nothing more than a beauty pageant  Hard to take you seriously after that. My comments and feelings stand.


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

I will, once again, share my life with another GSD and a Rottie but the next breed I want to own and have never owned but always admired and longed for- a well bred Doberman. Absolutely beautiful dogs and LOVE the temperment of the well bred ones.


----------



## xxcaveat (Sep 26, 2010)

I have several breeds that I would love to own at some point:

Pit/Pit Mixes
Giant Schnauzer
Doberman
Black Russian Terrier
Mastiff (any of the variations)
Irish Wolfhound


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Tollllllller









Tollers are soonsoonsoon, but after that, in no particular order:
Flat-Coated Retriever
Kooikerhondje
Brittany
Field-bred English Setter
Field Spaniel
So really most of the Sporting group. I really need to get over my aversion to field work.

Then I think I'll start moving through the herding group.
Aussies
Bearded Collie
Smooth Collie
Cardigan Welsh Corgi
Swedish Valhund 
German Shepherd
Australian Cattle Dog
Pyrenean Shepherd

After that I'll have enough dog experience to work through the Working group:
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
Doberman <3 <3 <3
Great Dane 
Giant Schnauzer
Great Pyr

And then live out my retirement with some Toys and Non-Sporting dogs.
Dalmatian
Papillon
Lowchen
Tibetan Terrier
Tibetan Spaniel
Keeshond
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

Dudes. You should see my imaginary-future life. It's awesome.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Dudes. You should see my imaginary-future life. It's awesome.


If its anything like mine Reagen it'll be a blast!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I just got my first pup, a Golden Retriever/Lab mix. Not what I expected but things happen...like puppy eyes! But I'm already thinking of what my next dog will be and luckily I have at least another year to think about it! But my top favorites are...

1) English Springer Spaniel: Not sure if I want Black/White or Liver/White, we had 2 Liver/whites growing up and they were amazing! My aunt and uncle had 2 black/whites and my sister just got a black/white pup.

2) Golden Retriever: Hubby's favorite, that's what we were looking for when we stumbled upon our mixed boy.

3) German Shepherd: Grandparents have one and he is gorgeous and such a lover!

4) Australian Shepherd: Has always been my dream dog, I think that one will come around the same time as my horse farm!

Those are my top choices and I will definitely have at least 2 of those picks if not all 4 someday! 

Some others that I have become interested in are Dalmations, Bernese Mountain Dogs, Boxers, Corgis or a Papillon after hearing all the great things about them here.

I don't think I will be able to be a one breed person, I just want to try them all out!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Breeds I would love to own but will probably never _will_ own:

_German Shepherd._ I had one growing up and we never trained her right, she was very aggressive and unsocialized. Totally our fault. I was too young but she was my dog and I was devasted when she was put down. So, I love GSD's and know that I could handle one now, but am still a little scared of the heartbreak.

_Boston Terriers. _ Every one I've ever met I've just loved. They're always so enthusiastic about life but in general, I'm not a big fan of brachaelaic (sp?) and stocky breeds and they may be a little too hyper for my liking. I love energy and drive, but not necessarily hyperness. 

_Great Dane._ I am totally in love with Great Danes, but I honestly don't think I could handle the health problems, or the short life span, or afford to feed one.

Breeds I'm SURE I will own at one point in my life, or atleast hope to:

_Silky Terrier. _ through researching trying to find out if Jackson is a Silky or a Yorkie, I've totally fallen in love with this breed. I just think they are the best of the worlds, with the prettiness and the hair of a Yorkie (even tho I prefer short cut) but the athleticism and sturdiness of a hardy small terrier. Just love them.

_Westie._ I've always just loved the Westie's I've met and look forward to the Westie meet ups at the local dog park. I just love their attitude. 

_Papillon. _ I just... want one. I've fallen in love with them through, well, this website.  Self explanatory. They really appeal to me.

_Border Collie._ I know I will have one someday... or an Australian Shepherd. I can't decide between the two quite yet and need to do some more research, but I will one day have a herding dog. I'm really into training and dog tricks, and frisbee, and agility, and I would love to have a dog that has that intensity and drive. Jackson will play frisbee for a bit and he's a pretty intense dog for a little terrier, but it's just not the same. 

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers have recently got me really interested as well... and any small terrier-type dog I always love. Border Terriers, I'm definitely interested in. I love that they look so muttly and scruffy looking.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

These kind of threads are hard for me because I end up forgetting some breed...I'd be happy to vacation at Brad's place because I could never own what he does but would like to meet them! 
Breeds I know I will have someday: another sheltie, another hound (Treeing Walker, Foxhound)
I love Irish Wolfhounds, Great Danes, Saint Bernards, French Bulldogs, Corgi's and Boston Terriers; they're all in my hope to have.
If I did not have Boone, I would love to have a pit/staffy ; we'll see when he's gone
When we met the two Clumber Spaniels a few weeks ago, I was very smitten. Very.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm looking at a Bergamasco for my next dog








or an Irish Wolfhound, or a Dane, or a Komondor (if we ever get that nice house in the coutryside with acres of land), or a Newfoundland, or a true and proven Estrela, or... a nice, huge shelter mutt.


I like dogs I can bear hug!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> I'm looking at a Bergamasco for my next dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met one of those a few weeks ago, had heard of them but never seen one!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Cardigan Welsh Corgi
Berger Picard
Rottweiler
Giant Schnauzer
English Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Angela (Aug 21, 2010)

So glad someone mentioned wheaten terrier 

I am raising my wheaten now and she is so much fun. In fact last night she was cracking me up because when I throw a toy for her to fetch, she does this whole victory dance trot back to me (L) and it is so funny and cute. And she is so soft and cuddly. 

But, when I get a bigger house with a big fenced in backyard I would own:

1) Golden Retriever
2) Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
3) Standard Poodle
4) Border Collie
5) Saint Bernard


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Angela said:


> So glad someone mentioned wheaten terrier
> 
> I am raising my wheaten now and she is so much fun. In fact last night she was cracking me up because when I throw a toy for her to fetch, she does this whole victory dance trot back to me (L) and it is so funny and cute. And she is so soft and cuddly.


LOL, you will notice a definite lack of Terriers and Hounds in my listing. I am tired of being lest interesting in dirt, PLZKTHNX.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooh man....

I don't know honestly if my heart will let me stray too far from Cattle dogs or BC (although it seems my little adopted girl may not be either, lol). 
I have always wanted, 
1. Great Dane
2. St Bernard 
3. Weimaraner








4. Australian Sheppard. 

I really think I will have a Dane one day, the rest may stay on my interested in list, but probably won't own.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> These kind of threads are hard for me because I end up forgetting some breed...


Heheh. I'm the same way. I keep reading other people's lists and thinking "ooo, me too!" I'm better at coming up with the breeds I WOULDN'T want to own than remembering all the breeds I want to own.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Heheh. I'm the same way. I keep reading other people's lists and thinking "ooo, me too!" I'm better at coming up with the breeds I WOULDN'T want to own than remembering all the breeds I want to own.


I think it'd be easier for me to say what breeds I wouldn't own! I'm not usually into toy breeds, some are cute, we love our GrandPom but don't know if we'd have one. I love Bostons and Frenchies, they're little but not frail. I'm not exactly much of a trainer so I'd be afraid a GSD, Rottie or Dobie wouldn't be happy with me.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Heheh. I'm the same way. I keep reading other people's lists and thinking "ooo, me too!" I'm better at coming up with the breeds I WOULDN'T want to own than remembering all the breeds I want to own.


I just started a thread on that because I'm the same. I was re-reading my list and thinking "but I also want a Pyr, and a Saint, and a..."


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I will always own collies, especially smooth coats. But I'm very seriously thinking about getting a beauceron for my next dog. Also on the list of possibles: Rhodesian Ridgeback, German Shepherd, kuvasz, leonberger.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

The breeds I will for sure own in my life will be:
GSDs-I have 2 and will continue to have GSDs
Rough Collies-My dream dog!
Shetland Sheepdogs-My previous dogs were Sheltie Mixes, best 2 dogs I ever had
Dobermans-My aunt used to breed them, never ere that fond of them, they were just nice to look at,but now they are growing on me.I can't own one now because of my family's insurance.
Tamaskans- Rare breed. Bred to look like wolves but without the wolf.I love wolves, and I know I wouldn't be able to have a wolf dog, so a Tamaskan is the next best thing. They aren't recognized by the AKC yet, but will be in the future.
Golden Retrievers-I always thought they were gorgeous yet overrated. But then I started to read about them, and there was Golden at my shelter who was a complete sweetheart and won me over. 
Australian Shepherds-There was one at my shelter, she won me over. I prefer the Mereles(Red & Blue). I plan to do Agility and they seem like the perfect dog for it.

Breeds I am considering on owning(The breeds I am going thinking about):
Siberian Huskies-There were 2 beautiful Huskies at my shelter, who I fell in love with. One was the Husky you hear about(Hyper, highly active etc), and the other was the complete opposite!(Laid back, calm) Both were 2 total sweethearts. But I will wait until I know more about them.
Alaskan Malamutes- Gorgeous(So are Huskies), but started reading about them more and more and I am liking what I am reading.


----------

